# El Grupo E. Wong abriría este año diez tiendas del nuevo formato Eco Almacenes



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Espero que no haya sido posteado.

*Primer local se abrió ayer en la cuadra tres de la avenida México* 
La promesa es precios bajos y cercanía. Y con ella, la revolución del supermercadismo en Lima. ¿Por qué? Porque Eco Almacenes, el nuevo formato del Grupo E. Wong que ayer abrió su primer local en La Victoria, es la prueba piloto para un despliegue mucho mayor. Por lo pronto, ha trascendido que el Grupo E. Wong estaría planeando abrir este año diez locales más de este formato, una vez que se corroboren todas las proyecciones que se tienen para la primera tienda, que debería vender unos US$10 millones anuales. 


La tienda diferente 

Con 1.500 m2 en área de ventas, Eco Almacenes marca una diferencia respecto de los otros formatos del grupo: 7.000 m2 en hipermercados y 2.500 m2 en supermercados. Pero no solo eso, sino también en los ítems que se venderían en sus góndolas y en el número de empleados que trabajarían en la tienda, variables que inciden directamente en los costos operativos de la misma. 

Hoy los hipermercados manejan alrededor de 30.000 ítems, mientras los supermercados, 16.000. Y en empleados, los hiper operan con 300 trabajadores en promedio, mientras que los super lo hacen con 150. Y aunque no ha trascendido cuántos ítems se manejarían en Eco y con cuántos empleados trabajarían, las cifras podrían estar alrededor de los 5.000 y 80, respectivamente. 

Ello, aunado a un diseño austero del local, donde predominan las góndolas y no las secciones especiales (como las que habitualmente se disponen para licores), y a una amplia oferta de productos a granel y marcas propias, permitirían a Eco Almacenes obtener menores costos y, por tanto, ofrecer menores precios a sus clientes. 

Además, en Eco Almacenes la tarjeta de fidelidad Bonus actuará como una tarjeta de descuento, antes que otorgar puntajes por los consumos realizados. Y el cumplimiento con la tarjeta de crédito Metro Plazos se utilizará como referencia para ampliar las líneas de crédito que se otorguen, que partirían de S/.100. 


¿Dónde más? 

El vecindario donde se ubica la primera tienda (La Victoria) es por demás interesante y podría dar algunos indicios sobre dónde habrá más locales de Eco Almacenes. 

El cruce de las avenidas México y Luna Pizarro es una zona que no contaba con locales de este tipo y que tiene una concentración alta de hogares del nivel socioeconómico C: cerca de 13.000, el 75% del total de hogares que hay en un kilómetro a la redonda. Además, su densidad poblacional es de poco más de 50 hogares por manzana. 

¿Qué otras zonas de Lima tienen la misma configuración? Varias. Para comenzar dos distritos vecinos a La Victoria: Lince y Breña, ambos con un promedio de más de 80 hogares por manzana. Pero también distritos como el Cercado de Lima, el Callao, San Martín de Porres, Rímac y San Juan de Miraflores. Es por esto que la posibilidad de una rápida extensión de este formato no hay que tomarla a la ligera.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Ojala que con este nuevo formato se llegue a zonas antes olvidadas y podamos superar el 30% de penetracion que actualmente hay en Lima, respecto de este rubro.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

diez tiendas si que es una buena inversion y en tan poco tiempo !!!!!


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Alguien me explica que son los ítems?? y
a que se refieren con góndolas?


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Buena noticia! Abriran uno en el Callao!


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

El grupo E.Wong siempre pensando a futuro.....muy bien administrado y
con una reputacion muy bien ganada ...ASI SE HACE PATRIA.!!


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

KW said:


> Alguien me explica que son los ítems?? y
> a que se refieren con góndolas?



parece que chalaco y jt69 tampoco lo saben.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Bueno item se refiere a los productos creo...gondolas si no son las
de venecia no se......que son?


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

JT 69 said:


> Bueno item se refiere a los productos creo...*gondolas* si no son las
> de venecia no se......que son?


No eran los que bailaban en nubeluz???'

ah no...esos eran los golmodis :tongue2: (mal chiste)


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

KW said:


> Alguien me explica que son los ítems?? y
> a que se refieren con góndolas?


Los items seran los producstos, como dice JT. Las gondolas son los estantes donde colocan los productos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Eco de hecho quiere competir con Minisol, interesante.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Wong debería sacar una tienda por departamentos y que se especialice en ropas mismo Ripley o Saga, esa competencia sería también interesante.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Totalmente de acuerdo, deberia revivir Oeschle, seria lo mas bacan.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Oeschle cada vez que pienso en ese local me entra nostalgia jajaja


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

La vez pasada que fui a metro vi las ropas y....no pasa nada ah. Como metro y won son casi la misma chola tal vez sea el mismo estlio de ropa que se vende, ojalá que no sea asi


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Que buena noticia... aparte yo creo que el grupo E wong deberia arreglar el metro de chorrillos sige con su presentacion antigua ademas han puesto un ripley en ese metro que deja mucho que desear


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Juan1912 said:


> La vez pasada que fui a metro vi las ropas y....no pasa nada ah. Como metro y won son casi la misma chola tal vez sea el mismo estlio de ropa que se vende, ojalá que no sea asi


Ay Juan, no seas tan ingenuo! Metro tiene ese tipo de ropa por una buena razon, porque es un hipermercado, no una tienda por departamentos, vende por el precio no por la calidad. En una tienda por departamentos todos los productos serian diferentes.

Un ejemplo: Saga y Tottus. Son parte de la misma empresa, pero en Tottus venden ropa bastante fea...para mi gusto, mientras en Saga venden ropa de mejor calidad.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

POR FAVOR!!! digo lo mismo


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

guillermo said:


> Los items seran los producstos, como dice JT. Las gondolas son los estantes donde colocan los productos.



gracias por la aclaracion guillermo,


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

El grupo E.Wong ya deberia estar pensando entrar al rubro de
los "coveniens store" tipo am-pm....en Japon todas las grandes 
cadenas de supermercados tienen esta rama de mini establecimientos
de 24 horas...y que se dedican a vender todo lo que es para sacar 
del apuro.


----------

